# Stuff and Things > Sights and Sounds >  Song Titles Featuring COLORS

## DriftingSand

Post songs with a color in the title:

----------

fyrenza (08-22-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------

OriginalCyn (08-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------

OriginalCyn (08-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014),OriginalCyn (08-27-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014),OriginalCyn (08-27-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

OriginalCyn (08-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## QuaseMarco



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## Coolwalker

black is black, los bravos

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014),fyrenza (08-22-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014),fyrenza (08-22-2014),OriginalCyn (08-27-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

fyrenza (08-22-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

fyrenza (08-22-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

OriginalCyn (08-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

fyrenza (08-22-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

OriginalCyn (08-27-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014),fyrenza (08-22-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014),fyrenza (08-22-2014)

----------


## fyrenza



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------


## fyrenza



----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014),fyrenza (08-22-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand

> 


Love that tune!!!

----------


## fyrenza



----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

fyrenza (08-22-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

fyrenza (08-22-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## OceanloverOH

The songwriter of Baby Blue is a good friend of mine, Mr. Aaron Barker...........

----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014),LongTermGuy (08-22-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------

LongTermGuy (08-22-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------

LongTermGuy (08-22-2014)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Red Sails In the Sunset

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...+in+the+sunset

----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014),Old Ridge Runner (08-22-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014),fyrenza (08-22-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014),fyrenza (08-22-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Red Sails In the Sunset
> 
> https://www.google.com/webhp?sourcei...+in+the+sunset


I never knew Nat King Cole did a version of Red Sails in the Sunset.

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------

fyrenza (08-22-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> 


Here's another Ebony Eyes.

----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014),fyrenza (08-22-2014)

----------


## OceanloverOH



----------

DriftingSand (08-22-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## hoytmonger

The greatest jazz album of all time... Miles Davis, Kind of Blue...

----------

DriftingSand (08-23-2014),OriginalCyn (08-27-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## hoytmonger

The second greatest jazz album of all time... John Coltrane, Blue Train...

----------

DriftingSand (08-23-2014)

----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## DriftingSand



----------


## OriginalCyn



----------


## OriginalCyn



----------


## OriginalCyn



----------


## OriginalCyn



----------

